# Novec Calculator



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 نوفمبر 2019)

Novec Calculator Software
Clean Agent Fire Suppression System
.The program is based on NFPA 2001 & Tyco Co





For contacting me
WhatsApp : 00966533446589
Facebook Group :
https://www.facebook.com/groups/mepprofessionals/


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (30 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 ديسمبر 2019)

*Tutorial Video*

Tutorial Video​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCD7EMA3OVc&t=19s


----------



## الأمين بريمة (4 ديسمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل, ولكن قرأت كثيرا عن هذا الغاز ولكنني متعجب فقط من عدم إنتشاره بصورة كبيرة حتى الان. مقارنة ب fm-200


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 ديسمبر 2019)

الغاز منتشر جدا فى دول الخليج لأنه أفضل من fm200 وأحدث


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 ديسمبر 2019)

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 ديسمبر 2019)

The second version (version 2) of Novec Calculator will be issued within days.The new version has the capability of storing the data in a database and you can retrieve the data of any room or building from previous projects.​


----------

